# Bust Newbridge Credit Union Members get 1.5% Dividend



## Lightning (27 Jan 2014)

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/members-of-bust-credit-union-to-get-big-payout-29952146.html



> The members in question will receive a return of 1.5pc on the money they saved in the year ending March 2013.
> 
> This is significantly higher than the average returns paid out by the rest of the country's credit unions, which tends to be around the 1pc mark. Some opt to pay no interest on their member's savings at all.


----------



## onemanortwo (8 May 2014)

How safe is it considering what has happens to be still saving money here?  I have no loans out with these guys, but I do have a small sum (between 2k and 3k) in savings. I like keeping it there but not 100% sure why.  Anyway I still save there monthly, is this wise? Can I lose this money or do you think it's a safe option?


----------

